# Aren't Most BSs Better Looking Than the WS?



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

I, for one, am:smthumbup::banhim::cat:.


----------



## Fvstringpicker (Mar 11, 2012)

Like we used to say when I was a teenage, "with a bag over their head, they all look good."


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

Hopefully, a tinted, tightly sealed plastic bag.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I don't think this is really constructive, do you?


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

She says I look kinda like Ben Affleck.. I say, Ben Affleck looks kinda like me!


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

lamaga said:


> I don't think this is really constructive, do you?


Oh, sorry. Forgot the "constructive imperative". My bad:banhim::redcard:
Ever played any of the Barton Creek courses?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

You really want me banned for that? Okey dokey.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

So... if you go on that line of thought... what if they both are WS AND BS? How does that work out?


----------



## Fvstringpicker (Mar 11, 2012)

A few years back someone told me I look a lot like Mel. I said, "you think I look like Mel Gibson." They said, "not Mel Gibson, its Mel Brooks."


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

BigLiam said:


> I, for one, am:smthumbup::banhim::cat:.


I have done a ton of research about affairs and infidelity and OW and OM and read so many books about it that I could barf. 

But, most of those sources and studies do support the notion that most BS's are better looking than the OW or OM, and are better people in general. 

Someone said this is not constructive, but IMO, it's just quoting a known stat.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

lamaga said:


> You really want me banned for that? Okey dokey.


I don't think he wants you banned. He said my bad.


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

I thought this thread was tongue in cheek?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sara8 said:


> I have done a ton of research about affairs and infidelity and OW and OM and read so many books about it that I could barf.
> 
> But, most of those sources and studies do support the notion that most BS's are better looking than the OW or OM, and are better people in general.
> 
> Someone said this is not constructive, but IMO, it's just quoting a known stat.


OP isn't asking about the OW/OM. He is saying that the BS is more attractive than the WS.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

A known stat?! Are they measuring symmetry?


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> A known stat?! Are they measuring symmetry?


Boobs maybe?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Roseanne Barr had big boobs


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't know who she is, but must be gorgeous


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> OP isn't asking about the OW/OM. He is saying that the BS is more attractive than the WS.


Thanks for clarifying that. You can see where my head is at.  

Never mind my brain glitz, just carry on.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> A known stat?! Are they measuring symmetry?


No. They are using perception and admissions by cheaters when it comes to OM or OW. 

For example most Waywards who are remorseful admit the OP was not that attractive. It was opportunity or the thrill of the chase, the excitement of a new sex pal, and on and on and on that made them cheat.

I have never noticed a stat that claimed WS's were better looking than BS's. But I never looked for one.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

That's my point, it's subjective


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

My ex was a complete knockout and she _knew_ it. In a way that made her a little unattractive to me :scratchhead:


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> That's my point, it's subjective


Yes. It's a subjective conclusion. Beauty is always in the eye of the beholder. 

And, as complexity notes, his wife was a knockout but her personality made her seem unattractive at some point. 

My Cheater spouse at first insisted the OW was attractive, and now he says he doesn't think so.

I did not see the OW as attractive. I have seen woman that I thought were attractive, but not her. Of course I am a woman and my perception of a good looking woman is Angelina Jolie, but men may see it differently.

The reason I think he changed his mind is that she has been doing some nasty things, including stalking both of us. Also, she has lied to her husband about the affair and tried to blame him for everything. So now he see's her ugly insides instead of what he saw on the outside.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

lamaga said:


> You really want me banned for that? Okey dokey.


:redcard::lol::rofl::slap::birthday:


----------

